# Still no babies!!!



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

All that nesting and pawing yesterday for nothing! We have no amber goo no pushing nothing. Ligaments still gone i can wrap my fingers all the way around her tail head. Udder nice and big feels tighter today than yesterday. This girl is going to drive me crazy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

hehe Yep, she's got the code down! If the udder is bigger and tighter...she's getting there. Maybe today. Or tomorrow. or the next..... But soon. LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

This doe code is no fun haha. Why cant they just be like oh i think il have kids today and follow through! All this waiting is excrutiating I hope she goes before the weekend wel be gone all weekend.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I can now predict EXACTLY when she will kid. This weekend. hahahahaha


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Knowing my luck it will be this weekend. I really want to be here for the birth,but i cant miss this mothers day thing for my mom and gma. Hopefully if it is this weekend il come home to healthy babies and a healthy mama


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you washed up, put on a new rubber glove and checked with 2 fingers, to see if she is open?

Pawing is nesting, ligs gone, I would check her, in case.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I have one doing the same thing! Can I ask how far you go when you check? 
I hope she has them before you leave! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All you have to do is, gently insert your index and middle finger in there, just to know if she is open or you hit a wall, it isn't very far at all.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Huh... And here I thought it was rocket science! Lol 
Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So i need to check her? I thought that just meant she wasnt ready after all. I hope she goes before we leave too im worried she wont!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to check in case, from the pawing and other indications you described concerns me a little. 
To me, it is best to check, it won't hurt her, be clean, gentle and wear a new medical glove, she should be fine.

If she is open,and you hit no wall, that means a kid at the door, if you do hit a wall, she isn't ready yet.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok thankyou il check tonight after supper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Still no kids! I checked her but i could only get two fingers in. She has stopped eatin though. Still no discharge,ligs still gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you stuck your fingers in there, did you hit a wall or was it open?

Sounds like she is getting there now.

Happy Kidding.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I didnt hit a wall but i could only fit the two fingers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Didn't? Then she sounds open. 
When you go in with your 2 fingers almost immediately you will hit a wall, if you don't, she is open.

Can you have a vet look at her in case?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont have a vet on hand. Im nt really sure i know what im doing anyway


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have another goat friend near, who may be able to look at her?

Or contact FFA or 4h teacher and see if they know of someone with knowledge.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont. Im the only person for miles with goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes doing well. Babies dropped ligs gone udder tight. No babies yet though.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

What she looks like today


----------

